# Chemical burns from gasoline.



## TBS (Jan 13, 2018)

Last Wednesday I was filling up one of my saws and spilled some gas down my left leg. My left sock was wet and i didn't notice it went into my boot until i took my boots of and showered. The next day it got very sore and i got some large blisters. 

This is after a week and its healing fast luckily.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry that happened to you and thanks for posting about it to make others more aware.


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 14, 2018)

Ouch, I have spilled gasoline on myself before, but never in a way that left a substantial amount in prolonged contact with my skin. I had no idea it would cause that kind of injury. 
Years ago I flipped an ATV I was riding, ended up underneath it, I wasn't injured, but fuel did leak onto a Very Sensitive  part of the anatomy , that resulted in a VERY FAST ride back to camp, and a change of clothes and cleaning the "Affected Area", that was more than a bit uncomfortable , to say the least.

Thank You for posting that,

Doug


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2018)

How does gas mix do that?,, you may have a bigger problem
Jeff


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't doubt that more than a very small amount left in extended contact with the skin could do that especially in a contained location like a boot, where it would not quickly evaporate.

I know when I flipped my ATV, and a moderate amount of fuel soaked my riding pants, it got very uncomfortable, very quickly , and that wasn't even considering what a SPARK  might have added to the discomfort .

In most cases when spilled fuel contacts the skin, it is a very small amount, that evaporates, or is otherwise cleaned from the skin reasonably quickly, a larger quantity, for a longer exposure, I am not surprised at the result. But I do Hope he continues to heal quickly, and Appreciate the post, so others can avoid a similar situation.

Doug


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2018)

yup,
so, what really happened?
Jeff


----------



## TBS (Jan 14, 2018)

A no spill can happened to start leaking while fueling on my bench outside.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 15, 2018)

Hopefully you had a doctor take a look at it ?


----------



## TBS (Jan 15, 2018)

No doctor, just kept it very clean and bandaged it up. Its mostly healed now.


----------



## hopm (Jan 15, 2018)

Got the same reaction up my arm....changing a fuel filter on a ford truck....long sleeve shirt...ran all the way to my shoulder and blister everywhere it touched. Had a 4 hour ride home and was real uncomfortable by the time I pulled in my driveway.


----------



## TBS (Jan 15, 2018)

I had that happen while changing the fuel filter on my ford ranger but luckily it never amounted to anything but smelling like gas.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jan 15, 2018)

I don’t believe it’s the gasoline so much as the additives. The cocktail of **** that passes for pump gas these days is outright toxic. The chemicals added in the interest of reduced exhaust emissions is a racket. I’m willing to wager that while these additives reduce the emissions we measure, they likely introduce things we do not yet measure into the atmosphere. 

Thanks for the post, and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 16, 2018)

looks more like diabetes,,
Jeff ?


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 16, 2018)

jefflovstrom said:


> looks more like diabetes,,
> Jeff ?




I am Diabetic, and I have had Diabetic Blisters before, the Blister across the top of the toes, looks similar to a Diabetic Blister, but the rest don't look like any that I have ever had.

Fortunately, with better diet control, I haven't had any blisters in a LOOONG time.

Doug


----------



## TBS (Jan 16, 2018)

Got checked for that last year and am all good on that front. The very strong gas odor from my boot and sock was my first warning after I stupidly ignored the fact that my foot was starting to itch and hurt . I've had this type of burn before except on my back side after i yanked the fuel return line off a redmax blower which caught much sooner.


----------



## JTM (Jan 21, 2018)

Yep, that’s what will happen when in contact for a long period of time. Like others said when not entrapped it evaporates. It defats the skin. It’s a damned good reminder to think about when you spill it on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 2, 2018)

It’s a good thing you’re not a smoker, could have been a lot worse!


----------



## TBS (Feb 2, 2018)

LOL, Yeah i don't have a good track record with spilled fuel and engines I.E. flaming husqy 235r brush cutter and the tailgate of a truck burning.


----------

